# Schwalbe Rocket Rons



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Two different tyres:



















What a weight! Looking forward to trying a pair, that is if anyone knows where to get them? The Germans seem to be able to buy them, don't know where from though!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Lbs


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Well there not out here in the UK so that won't be happening....


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

$84 each!!

54-559 here:

http://www.schwalbetires.com/product_search?op0=OR&filter0[]=559-54


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah.. the rons are looking good...

here are the 3 sizes


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the new Fat Alberts look nice too


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*sizes...*

the Rocket Rons are just out for sale in germany. but that's just 1 or 2 days. and people who measured them said that the 2.25 is rather slim...it could be called a 2.0".so the weights aren't really telling the whole story since the sizes don't correspond to what you would expect.

german BIKE magazine tested the Rons already and found them to be very fast tires with excellent bite also in the wet but with very high wear.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Holly Sh!t that's expensive for a tyre. I just checked the Euro price and there still really expensive - 1 tyre costs just under the cost of 2x Conti RK's!


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

*Anyone know what the Rocket Ron PL's are?*
They are listed on Schwalbe North America's website at a fraction of the cost of the Evo's... only $48.55_USD_ vs $83.55_USD_
_*Rocket Ron, 2.10 PL -11632106 - 54-559 - 26 x 2.10 - Performance - Black-Skin ORC - 480 g*_


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Probably be a wire bead version or something.


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

so are these tires a balance between the furious fred and the racing ralphs?


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

Does that sign mean to imply that the FF's are only 335g in 29x2.0?


----------



## mf9point8 (Feb 20, 2004)

gotdirt33 said:


> so are these tires a balance between the furious fred and the racing ralphs?


I would like to know the answer to this as well... anyone ride these yet?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

duke of kent said:


> Does that sign mean to imply that the FF's are only 335g in 29x2.0?


I'd say that 335gr is for the smallest size listed (down the bottom), being 26x2.0.


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

gotdirt33 said:


> so are these tires a balance between the furious fred and the racing ralphs?


From what I've read and heard in other (German) forums the Rocket Rons sit between the Racing Ralphs and Nobby Nics in tread, but are lighter than Racing Ralphs.

All heresay though.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Iiiiiiinteresting, might be my tire for next season. If they run that small I'll be running the 2.4 then.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> I'd say that 335gr is for the smallest size listed (down the bottom), being 26x2.0.


I'd say it's for the 29. The 26 version is already out and is spec'd at claimed ~295g IIRC. +40g for a tire of that weight would seem about right to go to a 29.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*still not available..*

the tires you see pictured on different scales are all OEM tires. according to german sources the Rocket Rons are still not out for the masses!

it seems the RoRo's are no other than some Furious Freds with knobs. therefore the fast rolling but VERY bad wear and VERY prone to get flats as well.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

nino said:


> according to german sources the Rocket Rons are still not out for the masses!


*well...
From what Schwalbe North America's website states, they are available here. You can add them to you cart and check out...
They appear to have stock on Rocket Ron Evolutions 54-599 (26 x 2.1), 57-559 (26 x 2.2) & 62-559 (26 x 2.4) as of this posting.

If I had an extra $168.00 I pick up a set  *
*CHECK STOCK HERE*


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

The tires are out and moving through the pipeline.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Although there not listed cheapest place for Schwabies is:

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...nuid2=103;ID=33983a7b003f69e2881afd82d2624112

At least here in Europe it is


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Although there not listed cheapest place for Schwabies is:
> 
> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...nuid2=103;ID=33983a7b003f69e2881afd82d2624112
> 
> At least here in Europe it is


depending on the time of the season bike-components.de beats bike24 (usually after the product is in stock they start dropping prices a tad)

good catch though ..currently their price is the best I've seen ...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

nino said:


> the tires you see pictured on different scales are all OEM tires. according to german sources the Rocket Rons are still not out for the masses!
> 
> it seems the RoRo's are no other than some Furious Freds with knobs. therefore the fast rolling but VERY bad wear and VERY prone to get flats as well.


Nope, they are availabe in the US. Cheers just got some from me. Sadly I forgot to weight them  :madman:.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Dirt boy YGM.


----------



## williford (Dec 8, 2005)

*Ron's*

I got a bunch of the 2.25" Ron's and the 3 or 4 that I weighed have all been ~450 grams, compare to my 2.25" RaceGuard Freds which have been coming in at ~435 grams and 2.25" Ralphs which have been ~490-515 grams. The Ron's look to be about the same width as 2.25" Ralphs, although I haven't mounted any up yet so I can't say for sure. Damn I didnt' realize they were $84, but I guess they are much lighter than Ralphs and still look like they will have good grip so they command a premium.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Tiffster said:


> Dirt boy YGM.


YGM?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*may a swiss help you...*



DIRT BOY said:


> YGM?


*Y*ou *G*ot *M*ail

bye
nino


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

You've Got Malaria


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> YGM?


Young Gay Male...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

YouTube Got Mad!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

BTW I want a set of rocket rons in very hard rubber to race the fast iberic sketchy trails.
thanks


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got these from https://sales.light-bikes.com/

Here is how the Rocket Ron 2.1 EVO w/ the triple compound rubber look compared to a Racing Ralph 2.1 EVO also w/ the triple compound rubber.










Here they are on the scale...










Here is the other. Somewhere in the Schwalbe Thailand factory someone must have been picking their nose or falling asleep while holding the "fill rubber" button during manufacture of this one tire. Because this one is way way over weight... sigh... 16% more than the other one.










I mean... damn... a Racing Ralph 2.1 EVO is lighter!


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm guessing those are 26"?

Any clue what the 29" weigh in at?


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*I hope I get a lite one!*

Thats quite a bit difference, but we've seen it all the Schwable tires.

I got a set of Ultremo's (700 x23) from LBS last month and they come in at 167gms and 173gms, quite a lot under spec.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Because this one is way way over weight... sigh... 16% more than the other one.


with Schwalbe you have to select your tires if you want to make sure to get a light one!
i mentioned several times already that Schwalbes vary up to 80g within the same size/same model of tire!!

so either you make sure to shop them on your own with a scale in hand or you find a shop that weighs them before they ship.

it's as easy as that

my Racing Ralph 2.1 weighs just 407g...needless to say it was one of 4 tires picked out of over 50 tires i weighed of that same size.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Just an FYI but this place is by far the cheapest ive seen:

http://bike-components.de/catalog/T...eifen?osCsid=ee3dbe19f84e011fae11d202269c22c5

That works out at £26 per tyre or $56 per tyre 

Anyone read what it says? They got stock etc?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

In a pinch Google Translate

of course it does actually say in English...

*Delivery status: available in about 20 days or later*


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Crist i was so busy reading the german i missed that bit! 

Oh well -20 days to go but at least thats a great price! Might try some out.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> Just an FYI but this place is by far the cheapest ive seen:
> 
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/T...eifen?osCsid=ee3dbe19f84e011fae11d202269c22c5
> 
> ...


Let me know how that site works out for you. The Euro guys on weight weenie's startbike forum says they are fine company to deal with. Except for the fact that they don't take credit cards or paypal. You need to wire transfer the money into one of their european bank accounts, which I found odd and difficult. I tried to buy a black Manitou R7 MRD disc only TPC fork from them and backed off the end because of the wire transfer thing.

I got my from dirtboy over at http://sales.light-bikes.com/


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm that is a bit off a company not taking paypal OR bank cards...?!? How the hell do i do a wire transfer? And isnt that the dodgy you have no come back route?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Hmm that is a bit off a company not taking paypal OR bank cards...?!? How the hell do i do a wire transfer? And isnt that the dodgy you have no come back route?


BC is a fine company.....it is not uncommon for German shops to only take bank transfer or COD (Nachnahme), this is changing slowly..... actually I recently completed a survey BC sent me in which they asked about paypal and CC payment, so it is definitely in their plans.

I have bought lots from BC in the past 4-5 years, they are practically my go-to store here in Germany....


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Crisillo have you got a paypal account??


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

crisillo said:


> BC is a fine company.....it is not uncommon for German shops to only take bank transfer or COD (Nachnahme), this is changing slowly..... actually I recently completed a survey BC sent me in which they asked about paypal and CC payment, so it is definitely in their plans.
> 
> I have bought lots from BC in the past 4-5 years, they are practically my go-to store here in Germany....


 Yeap! I'm from Portugal and it is my main store too. Super service.

Will buy a Rocket Ron from them when availlable... Among other stuf...


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

I know these tires are designed to be ultra-light, but is there any chance of them coming out with a double defense version of it?

Nice and fast, with a little bit more protection?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Crisillo have you got a paypal account??


yep, sure...do you want some help ordering some?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

crisillo i'll PM you rather than clutter up the board.

Thanks


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> crisillo i'll PM you rather than clutter up the board.
> 
> Thanks


yep..better that way :thumbsup:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

you have the english version...wtf?
http://bike-components.de/catalog/?language=en


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Hopefully mine are under this!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

So.....

Any news on availability within Europe?

My Mountain King rear tyre is nearly bald as i've been holding out replacing it to get some Rocket Rons....

Anyone else in America had a set any comments on weight/performance etc etc?


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Got one*

from Dirtboy, came in at 397gm for 2.1

Only had 1.5 hours on it so far, it rolls a fair bit better than 2.1Nobby Nic I had on the front of my bike and is over 80gms lighter to boot. No complain with grip on hardpack, loose over hardpack and dry tree roots.

Will need to put some more riding on it, but I'm more than happy with performance so far.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

has anyone ran this tubeless yet?
from what ive read this could be my perfect SS tire.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

That's interresting. Is the sidewall really thin or is it OK?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Width?*

I'm a fan of the 2.25 Racing Ralph and Nobby Nic. This looks like a great tire, but I must know if they truly run narrow. Has anybody had a chance to compare the width of a Rocket Ron to a Racing Ralph or Nobby Nic on the same type of rim?

Thanks!


----------



## thaphillips (Sep 1, 2007)

Found the Racing Ron's at $36.79 each

http://www.bikesomewhere.com/bikesomewhere.cfm/product/268/1879/29602


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

thaphillips said:


> Found the Racing Ron's at $36.79 each
> 
> http://www.bikesomewhere.com/bikesomewhere.cfm/product/268/1879/29602


Sorry but... those are the ORC compound Rocket Ron's and not the Triple Nano Compound. BIG difference in pricing. Compare the list prices on Schwalbe's website... ORC $48.55 Triple Nano $83.55.


----------



## thaphillips (Sep 1, 2007)

PUBCRAWL said:


> Sorry but... those are the ORC compound Rocket Ron's and not the Triple Nano Compound. BIG difference in pricing. Compare the list prices on Schwalbe's website... ORC $48.55 Triple Nano $83.55.


Is triple Nano the lightest? I hope I can get my money back!


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

brentos said:


> I'm a fan of the 2.25 Racing Ralph and Nobby Nic. This looks like a great tire, but I must know if they truly run narrow. Has anybody had a chance to compare the width of a Rocket Ron to a Racing Ralph or Nobby Nic on the same type of rim?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.
The 2.25's Ron's, Ralph's & Nic's I have are pretty much the same size.
On Easton XC Ones they measure 2.1 on my calipers.
I have some Furious Fred 2.25's on the way I'll measure them as well.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

thaphillips said:


> Is triple Nano the lightest? I hope I can get my money back!


YES and I hope so.

From what I've noticed the new tires we've been receiving from Schwalbe have generally been under the specified weights give by them. My Ice Spiker Pro's were well under and came in at 645g each (695g in specs). The Ron's were slightly under by 10g.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Actionsports :drumroll: rocks

Rocket Ron 2.1 2009 Performance - 22,90 EUR

http://www.actionsports.de/Tires/Schwalbe-Rocket-Ron-2009-Performance::19752.html


----------



## Mr.SJ (Mar 4, 2009)

A lot of bikers here tested meanwhile the Rons. Schwalbe is absolutely fair and says the truth on their homepage: light, fast tire for race purposes with lowered flat protection. And that´s it. 
Well, the reading skills of some bikers are perhaps not in peak form and they took it for training. Deep in love with the low weight they bought it for every day-use. Result: a lot of flats even with tubeless and gallons of Stan´s. I remember one guy with 5 pinch flats within 120km. Others were more lucky. Grip seems to be fine, but tread wear is quite bad and for the rich ones, able to spent every few weeks a big amount of money. You are more lucky with the Ron´s "performance line" (less expensive, training tire). 
So, speed and grip is good, but is that all?


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

Mr.SJ said:


> Result: a lot of flats even with tubeless and gallons of Stan´s. I remember one guy with 5 pinch flats within 120km. Others were more lucky.


Were any of these people using the UST version?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

You cant get a pinch flat if your tubeless


----------



## Mr.SJ (Mar 4, 2009)

@Broseph

I think it was the Ron installed with a tubeless kit, so not the UST version. I´m not an expert, but UST must be more secure than a Ron with tubeless kit. 

@Tiffster

Well, perhaps my vocab knowledge is too bad, I´m sorry for that. :madman: What I mean is a flat, that´s what I trioed to explain.The guy had to repair it with a kind of superglue, ´cause the latex milk wasn´t able to make it airtight. On the other hand a few riders had no problems so far.

What can I say? The Ron is a specific race tire and for sure the triple nano is good for race day only. The weight is low and this is always a little bit risky, isn´t it? What makes me thinking about is the rolling resistance, measured with ~25 Watt. The Nobby is around 27 Watt (not a big difference), and it´s heavier (but for me 534gr is no problem). Schwalbe says, the Ron is closing the gap between Racing Ralph and Nobby. All those looking for a little bit more speed will be happy, but they pay for it with a higher risk and less durability. For me (marathon racing) the Nobby offers more possibilities.


----------



## Patchito (Dec 31, 2003)

Look kind of a cross between the Knobby Nic and Racing Ralph....like the Ralph tread pattern with Nic knobs.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm just installing some Racing Ron's (not the UST version) with Joe's No Flats tubeless... Haven't finished yet, so it'll be interesting to see them sealed. The two were new and installed to a shop floor bike - won off of ebay for less than quarter price! Fingers crossed on the durability - For the price, I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Richy (Jun 8, 2006)

Managed to get my non-ust mounted tubeless on crossmax rims and had a couple of easy rides. All good so far.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I got screwed....

Wish I would found this thread earlier - would have never bought online...

Brand NEW Rocket Ron 26 x 2.25 Evo: 485g... (bought online - never again! In fact I'll be returning it... )










Racing Ralph 26 x 2.25 Evo from my LBS - 478g - lighter than the Ron go figure - I bought it...










They had another at 505g. That one stayed on the shelf.


----------



## slinky182 (Apr 23, 2009)

*rocket rons*

I really dont understand why you would want to run these tyres. I got a pair stock on my KTM and thought they were dreadful. Light tyres are all very well but if they dont grip and they puncture and tear so easily they are a waste of time. Go for Race King 2.2's instead. Yeah they might be heavier but they sure as hell are a lot faster


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

My LBS told me they don't carry Rons anymore due to too many people coming back to them and saying the tore them while riding... Was enough for me to go with the Ralphs, and so far I don't regret it. When run tubeless, the Ralph grip is phenomenal...


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Look at it this way, you got one that is probably going to last for a while. I got my ust version, 2.25, it was 600 gr. It rolled really well, gripped good, but only lasted 2 rides before I got gashes. Now, the rides were hard and long with rocks, but I have had the Nobby Nic take that same ride again, and again.



MI_canuck said:


> I got screwed....
> 
> Wish I would found this thread earlier - would have never bought online...
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

m2 to i got new one and thy are 490gr/495gr  am back to my raceking SS 2.2 who are 470


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Robin v Berkel said:


> m2 to i got new one and thy are 490gr/495gr  am back to my raceking SS 2.2 who are 470


Ain't they a quite different model/compound/casing than the three year old ones discussed in this three year old thread?

Nice tire.. for front use only.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

The newer ones are wider - which accounts for a bit of the weight increase. I think they've also made them a bit more durable.

Having said that i bought two last month both at 436 grams (26X2.1) 

Mk1 versions i have are 387 grams but they aren't as wide.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> The newer ones are wider - which accounts for a bit of the weight increase. I think they've also made them a bit more durable.
> 
> Having said that i bought two last month both at 436 grams (26X2.1)
> 
> Mk1 versions i have are 387 grams but they aren't as wide.


I just ordered one in 24" 2.1 size. Front tire for my daughter's bike. But I doubt she will provide a detailed feedback.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

My experience with Schwalbe tires with the Nano compound is that they don't last more than 400 miles.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> My experience with Schwalbe tires with the Nano compound is that they don't last more than 400 miles.


Got a pair of Gatestar Racing Ralphs. Will see how it goes.

Pacestar Nobby Nic on front of my another bike logged about 400 miles with little obvious wear. Used in 8 - 12 hour races, so no abusive use.


----------



## gatorjon (Mar 12, 2012)

Just took a pair of Rocket Ron's off of my Scott Spark 29er after about 10 rides and replaced them with Maxxis ignitors. Added over .5# to the bike but completely worth it for the traction and durability. I hated the Ron's, they were unpredictable and the knobs were tearing off after only a short time.


----------

